

“eBay-style online courts could resolve smaller claims” - danseagrave
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-31483099

======
SixSigma
Buy justice now, free P&P.

If watching Judge Judy is anything to go by (which I doubt!) demeanor is used
in arbitration as much as incisive questioning.

You have a new email.

Judge: Do you think you're smarter than me?

